# Melbourne - Weyermann Malt Masterclass



## Andyd (31/8/10)

Melbourne Brewers, Cryer Malts and Grain and Grape present 
*The Weyermann Malt Masterclass*

*Location*: Fox Hotel (cnr Alexandra Pde and Wellington St, Collingwood)
*Date*: Monday 6th September
*Time*: 19:00
*Cost*: Gold coin donation at the door

_______________________________________________________________________

Come join us over a few fine beers as David Cryer joins Thomas Kraus-Weyermann and Sabine Weyermann to discuss all things Malt related; the raw materials, the process, the product. This is a unique opportunity to tap the minds of arguably the most noted malting companies in the world. Being 4th generation maltsters, there isn't much Thomas and Sabine don't know about one of the crucial ingredients in our favorite beverage.

Melbourne Brewers are proud to be your hosts for the evening, and anyone is welcome to come along to be a part of a great evening.

For more information about the night, or about joining Melbourne Brewers, contact us by email on [email protected]

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/10)

I went to Thomas's lecture last week in Wellington, at Beervana. This would be one of the highlights of my brewing career, a bit like his Holiness Benedict showing you round the Sistine Chapel in person :icon_cheers: 

I learned more about malt in one hour than I've picked up in the last 2 years of brewing. And Thomas is a great personality, his English is a 99 percenter and he'll reply to every question in great depth. The Cryer guy is also a powerhouse. Missed David Cryer at Beervana (wrong session) and didn't get to ask him what the Galaxy replacement is going to be damn. <_< 

Anyone in Melbourne, be there or be square. :icon_cheers:


----------



## BrenosBrews (31/8/10)

Awesome stuff! Never heard of The Fox before, seems they have some good beers though.


----------



## brendo (31/8/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Awesome stuff! Never heard of The Fox before, seems they have some good beers though.




The Fox is a kick-arse pub... unpretentious, knowledgable staff and a great beer line-up!!

Looking forward to this one...

Brendo


----------



## Fents (31/8/10)

cept they dont stock the kooi 

nice one organising this andy, im going to do my best to reach this.


----------



## manticle (31/8/10)

Looks good. Aim to make it.


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

Sigh, its upsetting this is sooo far for me to travel by foot.  

Cant wait for it! Atleast i can crawl home! :icon_drunk:


----------



## MeLoveBeer (31/8/10)

Sounds good; I'll be there...


----------



## The_Duck (31/8/10)

@ Fourstar.... I hates you !! I love a beer as much as anyone... but I don't wanna run the booze bus gauntlet on my 40 km drive to get home !!

@ Any Melbourne brewers in the Croydon, Moorolbark area... Any chance of scamming a lift on Monday ?

Duck


----------



## MeLoveBeer (31/8/10)

The_Duck said:


> @ Any Melbourne brewers in the Croydon, Moorolbark area... Any chance of scamming a lift on Monday ?



Damn, you beat me to it  My car is booked in for a service on Monday so would be keen on a lift as well.


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/10)

The_Duck said:


> @ Any Melbourne brewers in the Croydon, Moorolbark area... Any chance of scamming a lift on Monday ?
> Duck




Atleast i get mine back for once. Driving to and from the gully every meeting isnt the shortest of trips for me! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Florian (31/8/10)

Wellington, Sydney, Melbourne...
When is Thomas coming to Brisbane?


----------



## fcmcg (31/8/10)

Florian said:


> Wellington, Sydney, Melbourne...
> When is Thomas coming to Brisbane?


He's not...no-one brews up there , do they ? h34r:


----------



## roller997 (31/8/10)

This should be a great event.

I look forward to it.

Cheers

Roller


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/10)

Florian said:


> Wellington, Sydney, Melbourne...
> When is Thomas coming to Brisbane?



Hey Florian did you get my post about the seminar I attended, in reply to your question about Wey. Pilsener malts?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Florian (31/8/10)

BribieG said:


> Hey Florian did you get my post about the seminar I attended, in reply to your question about Wey. Pilsener malts?
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Yes, I saw it, and until now even thought I had replied to it. :unsure: 
Turns out I had only drafted the reply in my mind, but not actually typed it out.  Thanks for clarifying my initial question, and going way beyond by giving some insightful info about the Weyermanns.

Still would like to see him in Brisbane, but i guess he would've told you if he would be coming up?

Looking forward to taste your 30% Carapils lager at the next BABBs meeting :lol:


----------



## Wolfy (31/8/10)

I'll be there ... if I can work out how to get there and then home after.


----------



## haysie (31/8/10)

Andy or MB`ers, Is there a presentation? and what time roughly?


----------



## Florian (31/8/10)

haysie said:


> Andy or MB`ers, Is there a presentation? and what time roughly?





Andyd said:


> Melbourne Brewers, Cryer Malts and Grain and Grape present
> *The Weyermann Malt Masterclass*
> 
> *Location*: Fox Hotel (cnr Alexandra Pde and Wellington St, Collingwood)
> ...


----------



## haysie (31/8/10)

Florian, thx for pointing out the obvious  
Another northern brainstormer.


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/10)

The_Duck said:


> @ Fourstar.... I hates you !! I love a beer as much as anyone... but I don't wanna run the booze bus gauntlet on my 40 km drive to get home !!
> 
> @ Any Melbourne brewers in the Croydon, Moorolbark area... Any chance of scamming a lift on Monday ?
> 
> Duck



push push pushie... I promise to provide company from bayswater stn to there and back if anyone is up for bringing their mighty bikes


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

G'day all,

A quick bump for this thread to remind you all that the Weyermann Masterclass will be on tonight at the Fox Hotel.

Details are available at the Melbourne Brewers website: http://melbournebrewers.org

May your brews be good brews!

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (6/9/10)

So, tonights the night!

7PM, The Fox hotel
Cnr Alexandra Pde & Wellington St
Collingwood

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&sou...=17&iwloc=A

Hope to see some new and old friendly faces there. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

Ok. Or details are available in 4*'s post 

See you there!

PS. If you're in town and going straight from work, the Fox do some great meals...


----------



## Wolfy (6/9/10)

Andyd said:


> PS. If you're in town and going straight from work, the Fox do some great meals...


Will tell you tomorrow if SWMBO agrees with that - the only way I can get there in time is to drag her along - so I promised her dinner when we got there.


----------



## Siborg (6/9/10)

Andyd said:


> Ok. Or details are available in 4*'s post
> 
> See you there!
> 
> PS. If you're in town and going straight from work, the Fox do some great meals...


Coming straight from work. Finishing at 5:30, so I'm not too sure how long it'll take to get from St. Kilda/Commercial Rd to the Fox. Should make it in time for a bite to eat before hand


----------



## brendo (6/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> Will tell you tomorrow if SWMBO agrees with that - the only way I can get there in time is to drag her along - so I promised her dinner when we got there.




I had their Parma last time... and it was pretty good - huge!!


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

Unfortunately I won't be able to eat there - have to wait for the babysitter to arrive. But will see you all there at 7.

There will be a few nibbles through the night...


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Still looking for a lift tonight from Croydon / Mooroolbark area.

Any one willing to be the DD tonight ?


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

I'm also looking for someone who can drop into the Brewer's Den to pick some gear up for me today for the evening...


----------



## HoppingMad (6/9/10)

I'm in. Leave pass from the SWMBO came through, so the red tape has been cut :icon_chickcheers: gonna leave from work in town.

Should be good! Will be there amongst the usual suspects (and a few unusual ones too by the sounds of it).
Be good to say g'day to some of the other club brewers out there, and take in some insights from the grain gurus.

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (6/9/10)

sorry crew far to busy, wont make it, have a good session.


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Allrighty then....

I am prepared to put a few favours in the bank  

@ AndyD... I will call past Pete's shop on the way home today and pick stuff up for you Andy. PM me or call me if you need to discuss anything.

@ The Moorolbark / Croydon mob... I have a car that will seat up to 7 normal people but probably 5-6 brewers. I am prepared to be the DD tonight. Bribes/barter for taxi services will all be considered  

Ideally I'd like to get in for a bite to eat but open to negotiations.

Let the frenzy to book a seat begin !!


Designated Duck


----------



## Siborg (6/9/10)

brendo said:


> I had their Parma last time... and it was pretty good - huge!!


That's alright... If they can make a decent parma, they must be a decent pub. I could annihilate a parma tonight, I reckon.


----------



## Fourstar (6/9/10)

Andyd said:


> Ok. Or details are available in 4*'s post



Thats what happens when it takes you 25 mins to type one post between work. '



Siborg said:


> Coming straight from work. Finishing at 5:30, so I'm not too sure how long it'll take to get from St. Kilda/Commercial Rd to the Fox. Should make it in time for a bite to eat before hand



i'd give yourself 1/2 hour mate. Get the 86 Bundoora RMIT tram from Bourke st (from memory) down smith st and get off at Alexandra pde. Alternatively you can come to my joint (collingwood station is 50M away) and walk up with myself, brendo and Maple. Choice is yours. PM me if you need to.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

The_Duck said:


> @ AndyD... I will call past Pete's shop on the way home today and pick stuff up for you Andy. PM me or call me if you need to discuss anything.
> 
> Designated Duck



Thanks DD (You so know that's going to stick  )


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Andyd said:


> Thanks DD (You so know that's going to stick  )



I can handle the name... but being the designated driver for events that serve beer all the time ist verboten !

Does Pete know what I need to pickup ? Also how much stuff is there to be collected ? It will determine how many brewers my car can carry.


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

DD, 

PM Sent.

Andy


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Hi all,


So far I have:

1. Moorolbark to City Return
2. City to Croydon Nth 1-way


Cargo:- Andy's promo stuff.

Still a few more seats there if needed.


----------



## Siborg (6/9/10)

The_Duck said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So far I have:
> ...



Any chance of stopping by Donvale on the way back? Just down springvale Rd


----------



## Andyd (6/9/10)

I can drop by Donvale on the way home - already have a stop at a lilydale line station


----------



## Siborg (6/9/10)

Andyd said:


> I can drop by Donvale on the way home - already have a stop at a lilydale line station


Awesome! Thanks Andy. See you tonight


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Hi All,

Just a note to advise that I will be leaving work by about 4:50 PM today and this will be the cut-off time for booking a seat into /out of the city.

I will check PM's again when I get home so if you still want a lift, PM me with phone number/address. I will be leaving my place by about 6PM.

Duck


----------



## haysie (6/9/10)

anyone heading in from my way?


----------



## Fourstar (6/9/10)

haysie said:


> anyone heading in from my way?




Tell him he's dreamin!  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (6/9/10)

Yeah, thought that. Can only ask. Hopefully another time :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (6/9/10)

haysie said:


> anyone heading in from my way?


Yeah ... but I left an hour before you posted this ... sorry. 

Food/Beer/talk was interesting and enjoyable, thanks to the Melbounre Brewers, Cryer and Weyermann for putting it on.


----------



## roller997 (7/9/10)

Great night. Quite informative and interesting to see all the different specialty malts that Weyermann make.

Lets hope that the LHBS or the next bulk buy has some of the floor malted Bohemian Pilsner malt on offer.

Thanks to Weyermann, Cryer Malt, Grain & Grape and Melbourne Brewers.


----------



## Leigh (7/9/10)

Yep, great night. Thanks to all who organised!


----------



## Siborg (7/9/10)

Was a great night. Interesting to hear about the malting process from der meister. Dammit... now I _have_ to go to Bamberg.

Thanks to Thomas and David for coming down. (p.s. I need a copy of that book)

And cheers to Andy for organising and for the lift home.


----------

